# Hydraulic levelling "please help"



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me who fits Hydraulic system in the Uk or Europe I don't want to fit the Italian electric system as there seems some ? over its reliability 
There was a company advertising in the MMM that would pay the ferry over to I think Belgiun if one purchased their system, but I cant find the Advert. 
Thanks in anticipation of lots of replies. Wobby


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

hymietoo has a fantastic hydraulic system which is fitted to his Hymer which he purchased from a dealer in Germany, who fitted the system for the previous owner.

Send him a PM for the name of the dealer, I know he was very impressed them.


Andrew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Andrew, I do that right now.


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Wobby
Look up this web page It is in Germany

http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/Katalogdownload/index.htm
English Version
They have what you want
ousty


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wobby

I have the Goldschmitt Red Swing hydraulic levelers fitted on my MH had them now 2 years, no problems in 16K miles. With a couple of blocks of wood they cater for most sites, even the CC&C site at St Davids.

Kind regards


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies; I've trace a company in Portsmouth that fit the hydraulic system booked in with them and got a £500 discount.
www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk
They are recommended by Loudham leisure world who supplied our Motor Home.

Regards Wobby.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

wobby said:


> I've trace a company in Portsmouth that fit the hydraulic system booked in with them and got a £500 discount.
> www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk


Hi Wobby,

Which system did you choose in the end ? Why did you go off the Leveltronic system?

Pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi I saw Richards Goldschmitts system in action at Masham ..AWESOME!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete Levaltronic has had quite a lot of bad press, I was advised by one of their dealer not to touch it as they have had a lot of problems. As for southdowns I booked with them paid a deposit arrived booked into a travel lodge only to be told that evening that it couldn't be done! So I headed off to Holland and had the hydraulic system fitted by the manufacturers

Wobby in Narbonne France. "in the sun"


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Wobby,

Pleased to hear someone is in the sun - good for you.

Which system did you get while in Holland and does it live up to expectations?

Pete


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Can you say what was the reason given by Southdowns for not being able to fit their system (E & P I believe)?


----------



## Concorde1 (May 3, 2008)

I waited for over a year to have a levelling system fitted to my Concorde at Southdowns. I waited months for information from them on the system and when this was available I had to wait again whilst they acquired the lifting jacks needed to fit them. When they were finally ready to fit the system the faults with our Concorde had still not been sorted and the vehicle was with Iveco.......where it still is so I still haven't had the system fitted. Hey ho one day!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Concorde1,

It's a real shame when these things happen - you have my sympathy. Its such a disappointment when you pay out for such a marvellous MH.


----------



## williambark (May 1, 2005)

Hi.

Sorry to hear any disappointment with any of the self levelling suspension.

The E+P System that Southdowns fit is a really good system. There has been times when they can't be fitted, but if you want to contact me then we too can have a look (by emailed photo's).

As for Leveltronic, There are currently no issues with the product at all. We have recently fitted 10 Sets in the last 8 weeks and are getting superb results.

Please call(01782 333422) or emai([email protected])l me by all means.

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Williambark,

Pleased to hear your support for the Leveltronic system and wonder where the bad press originates from. There are a number of members on here that have suffered from various failures on this system. Some I guess due to poor workmanship in fitting presumbaly from Transleisure. (not that I ever had cause to complain about them)

I have tried to get information on the system without success (other than the web site details) so how about you giving us some facts and figures?

Info such as max lifting weight, power drain, time to level etc. would be very useful

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I recently sold my Hymer B774 onto which I had the self levelling system installed at Towtal, The hydraluic system I found the site at http://www.autoproducten.nl/ and contacted them by email and they supplied Towtals phone number where I had the system installed, I have now sold the Hymer and purchased an Adria Vision i707 and I am definitely having the hydraulic legs fitted again, I am not sure if I will have the same system which I believe is the a&p or e&p but not for any mechanical reason or technical reason, the system was absolutely fantastic, at one site in Rimini my front wheels were at least 8 inc off the floor and my rear wheels on the ground it is a fantastic set up of that I have no doubt, I have been turned against the Leveltronic for a couple of reasons the first being that it only has a 10% incline correction where the hydraulic has at least 15%, anything above 8% I am informed has to be levelled out by manual means ie adjusting by raising and lifting via the remote control, I add here that I dont have first hand knowledge of this but I was told on a forum by a person who has the Leveltronic fitted, I was charged £3000 for the hydraulic system when I had it fitted but I am now informed that it is £4500, It was good but not a 50% increase good, I am looking at the system from Goldschmitt at the moment and this appears by looks alone to be a better system as it folds up into the chassis and that it also has a remote control, I am in communication with them and hope to have it fitted this year on another trip through Europe.
Also the weight of a Leveltronic is stated at between 54 - 68 Kilos yet an hydraulic system is around 40 kilos


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Follow Up.*

Hi Wobby......this is a long shot for info. Did you take the plunge and fit leveller's ? If so which system and how is it performing ? Would very much appreciate any feedback......Crindle.


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

We had the levaltronic system fitted by Transleisure nearly 2 years ago who made a superb job, We have had only 1 problem with one off the legs which was retified by Towtal earlier this week under warrenty, overall we have been very pleased with it. And I will just add that we would highly recommend Towtal thier service was next to none & they also did our our habitate & machanical service at a very comptitive price.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I am at present touring in Greece and will start my way back on 26th September, I am booked in at Goldschmidt at Walldurn on 1st October to have the Swing 4 automatic self levellers fitted, I will let you know how this goes.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Air Suspension and Hydraulic Levelling Devices*

As previously stated I called at Walldurn on 1st October to have both air suspension and Automatic Levelling fitted, I arrived on 31st and reported to the Office and saw the guy in charge (Christian) I left my camper with them as we (My wife and I) had decided to stay in a hotel for the night in Walldurn, He loaned me a car which was a very nice new Fiat 500 and told me I would be able to collect the camper the next day at around 5:30 so of we went for a look around which we did right up until about 4:30 pm, we decided to get a bite to eat and then go to see if the work was done, well we got there around 5:30 as we had been told, unfortunately the work was completed a little late around 6:15 which was no problem at all, I was taken inside for a demo and was amazed at the quality of work that had been carried out, Im used to be in the motor trade so I like to think I know what I am talking about, It was completed to a very high standard indeed, I set off as we had decided to travel about an hour then park up somewhere, anyway the heavens opened so we parked up a little earlier than we thought, But one thing that struck me was the astounding increase in the units handling ability it was amazing, anyway we pulled in to a campsite we found and pressed the button for the legs and within 2 minutes all level brilliant, I must say that the whole experience was very pleasant indeed and I cannot reccomend Goldschmitt enough, I was also supplied with a file which is the new 2008 - 2009 catalogue on disk, if anyone would like a copy please email me and I will find a way to let you download the file.
As I had previously stated on another link I had another camper before this one and I had the Memo Hydraulics fitted at Towtal now they are equally as good as these from Goldschmitt with the exception that the ones I have now fold up into the Chassis and are therefore less in danger of catching which I did a time or two with the Hymer, I enquired at the cost of these fitted again and was told £4500:00 the ones at Goldschmitt were half that price.
I Would like to thank Goldschmitt for improving my enjoyment much more than I ever thought could be achieved and I can assure them that I would very highly reccomend them.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Goldschmitt Catalogue 2008 - 2009*

I cannot upload the catalogue as it is 12.6 meg and the limit is 4 meg so if anyone either knows another way I can get it on here or if you want me to email it to you just send me your email address and I will send it asap.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Goldschmitt Catalogue 2008 - 2009*



SaddleTramp said:


> I cannot upload the catalogue as it is 12.6 meg and the limit is 4 meg so if anyone either knows another way I can get it on here or if you want me to email it to you just send me your email address and I will send it asap.


Have you tried compressing the file using WinZip? That can often have a significant impact in reducing the file size.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

If you compress the file using WinRAR, (free download at www.rarlabs.com), you have the option of splitting the file into smaller files, which are then joined together when the file is extracted

Andrew

Ps Don't worry, I've just had a look and it's availble on their website HERE


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All, Sorry I forgot to state that the 12.6 meg is in the compressed state, I dont know if anyone knows of another way to do it, I have even tried splitting the file but it wont let me.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Goldschmitt Catalogue Download 2008 - 2009*

Hi All I have found somewhere just follow the link and download

http://www.4shared.com/file/65864604/2a3cfc64/GOLDSCHMITT_catalogue_2008-2009.html


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello and thank you for the information you posted. Where did you have the work done and do they have a website?

Many thanks.
Gereshom


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Oops sorry just seen your link to the catologue!!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Gereshom said:


> Oops sorry just seen your link to the catologue!!


Hi Mate
No problem but this is also a link to their catalogue and their web site,http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/Katalogdownload-2008/index.htm, I will say that I cannot recommend it enough we went to a site at Codnor a couple of weeks ago and we were on a not very level pitch, But I was the only one there actually level it is a fantastic system.

Les


----------



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

Southdowns system is excellent, when you have been fortunate enough to have had the hydraulic levellers you would never have another RV without them, I can remember when my 1st caravan never had a fridge, imagine that today !


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Fridge Etc*

Lol, Wow memories have just come flooding back at the last post, My first caravan was some 42 years ago and I modernized it by having running water, I fitted a rubber bulb on the floor and each time you pressed it the water (cold only) came out of the tap (which I also had to fit) into the sink, Then a couple of year later I modernized it even more by fitting a pressure switch so that when you turned on the tap a pump worked and pumped water (still cold only) into the sink, Then about 12 months later I really lashed out and I fitted a hot water geezer into it, what, we couldn't keep out of the caravan and then we sited it at Ingoldmells near Skegness (Robin Hood Camp) and used to go there every weekend without fail, I am sat here now and I can still hear the announcements at the camp, Robin Hood Camp, Robin Hood Camp, Maid Marion Club, coming over the loudspeakers, Oh to be able to go back to that time with the wonders of modern technology.
But having said that I don't think I could have enjoyed it more, I loved that caravan, I paid £350 for it and I thought I was the wealthiest man alive cos I had struggled and scraped to save for it and when we got it we virtually lived in it all summer, Ah well, memories.
Still we are still together (me and the wife) but the caravans long gone.


----------



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice memories Saddletramp, it was my parents who got me started, they purchased a 14 footer from Goldalming, (the dealership is still there) back in 1959 and they sited it at Bablockhythe near Oxford and like you I have so many memories of the Summers in that van, no hot water, fridge and a bucket an chuckit! Then I bought a Bedford Dormobile in 69 for £65 and went all the way Persia (Iran) in it with the wife and again like you she is still the wife but unlike you I still have the Bedford and my daughters still use it , we have never been without either a caravan or RV and this Summer we treated ourself to a new Damon 3070, twin slides, jacks the works but I tell you I doubt we will get the memories of those early years.


----------

